# Need FP1 radio only



## FribbleToe (Sep 22, 2011)

I have just upgraded to Tweakstock 2.0 with FP1 kernal. I have the EP4 radio. Is there a link to the Fp1 radio file? I could not find it.

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

FribbleToe said:


> I have just upgraded to Tweakstock 2.0 with FP1 kernal. I have the EP4 radio. Is there a link to the Fp1 radio file? I could not find it.
> Thanks
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


As long as you are on EP4D modems, flash *this* in cwm to get FP1H modems.


----------



## FribbleToe (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## map6386 (Feb 5, 2012)

How can I check which modems im on?

*Tappin from Eclipse PBJ Charge*


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Settings > About Phone


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^^^correct^^^^

Its the baseband. If it says fp1as the extension you have fp1 radios

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

